# Loony bird build



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2020)

This is a 36 Oriole frame. I cut the sheet metal faux tank sides and added them on. It’s just and idea I wanted to start and finish and see if I like it. No big deal, and Covid gave me some time to work.






















Instead of using bolts or screws I opted to use wood as a spacer and glued both sheet metal sides together to the wood blocks, so it’s actually semi permanent, but reversible.

For this idea I chose to use this Chinese made Springer fork you can find on a EBay, in my mind I’m thinking a cross between a board track racer look and one this long fat paced bikes that are cool looking!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2020)

I bought a wartime blackout 2 speed setup from @freqman that I wanted for this project, it’s from a Columbia If I recall.  








I disassembled the fork and acid washed it and got a patina going, I had to patina a couple parts on it that are stainless, but it’s doable with a torch and some magic potions.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2020)

The tires are 26”x 3.0 and with a little luck they will just barely fit. For the rear we have the blackout 2 speed with black spokes and some post war S2 rims to hold these monster tires!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m really liking this guard as well, may some will recognize it, I don’t, but it fits the plan, it’s most likely going to be black, but we’ll see.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2020)

It’s all still in flux as you can see, the bars are some long reach cross bars I painted eggshell black, have to let it grow on me or I’ll see what else works.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 20, 2020)

This is a bar look I like a lot:



Drop bars look board track cool, but I want to ride this puppy a lot, and I’m and old guy!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 23, 2020)

Got the guard painted and on with some minor mods.






Also mocking up the fabricated drop stand off the rear axel, I used a large sawzall blade as they are spring steel and super tough. Got to use the Hilti grinder!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 23, 2020)

Drop stand is all in! Ever try drilling a hole in a sawzall blade? 5 bits later...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2020)

What a very cool project, love the direction!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2020)

Ha! That's pretty looney! Liking the build.


----------

